# Need help finding a good wallet



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

OK, it's time to replace my old, faithful wallet and could use some suggestions for one that will meet my needs.

- Needs to be able to carry 1 credit card, 1 debit card, health card, driver's license, and 4 bills ... nothing else.

- No change pocket.

- Slim ... preferably so I can carry it in my front pocket.

- Preferably a unique looking wallet.

Any suggestions? What do you currently use, and what do you typically carry in it?


----------



## slacker (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm getting a BMF wallet next time.

NSFW, adult language, it'll ruin your eyes and mind: http://www.bmfwallets.com/


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

*slacker,*

I have wanted this wallet for YEARS.

I just can't bring myself to purchase it, because what if somebody at work saw it...? Just not very professional. But now that you've brought it back to my attention, I might have to purchase one.

*mind_business*

Don't know if you've ever heard of the store "Bentley" but they usually have a huge selection of male, female and unisex wallets. I bought my wallet there about a year ago. It's a plain, black leather wallet that folds out. There's no change pocket. It has a clear plastic spot for my ID in the middle, and on either side is has a total of 8 spots for cards (excluding your ID). It was about $20. Made by SwissGear.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

slacker said:


> I'm getting a BMF wallet next time.


It's Buy 1 Get 1 50% off.

Wanna go halves?


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I bought my friend a blue man group duct tape wallet in Las Vegas and it is super thin. http://www.bluemangoods.com/view/details/id/362/for/BMG_Duct_Wallet


----------



## BigGuy (Feb 11, 2012)

I bought a Wilsons Leather wallet 7 years ago and it is still going strong, leather has worn beautifully. Bought it in Buffalo outlet mall


----------



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

slacker said:


> I'm getting a BMF wallet next time.
> 
> NSFW, adult language, it'll ruin your eyes and mind: http://www.bmfwallets.com/


Ummmm, yeah ... no. 



KaeJS said:


> *mind_business*
> 
> Don't know if you've ever heard of the store "Bentley" but they usually have a huge selection of male, female and unisex wallets. I bought my wallet there about a year ago. It's a plain, black leather wallet that folds out. There's no change pocket. It has a clear plastic spot for my ID in the middle, and on either side is has a total of 8 spots for cards (excluding your ID). It was about $20. Made by SwissGear.


That sounds similar to my current wallet. I want to try something a bit different, and very thin. I only need it to carry 4 plastic cards and a few bills. 8 slots makes it too thick.



marina628 said:


> I bought my friend a blue man group duct tape wallet in Las Vegas and it is super thin. http://www.bluemangoods.com/view/details/id/362/for/BMG_Duct_Wallet


That's an awesome wallet. It's amazing what you can do with duct tape. No I'm not going to buy one, but it's still very cool!


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Since you asked, Etsy's been mentioned a few times here. A quick search on Etsy for "men's wallet" brings up many many options (actually more than 6,000):

http://www.etsy.com/search/handmade?ref=auto&q=mens+wallet&view_type=gallery

You can refine your search by city or country, preferred materials (leather? seatbelts?) or, uh, probably other search criteria I can't think of (I just tried "thin" and "slim" and got lots of results). Happy hunting!


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I got my husband this one for some occasion a year or two ago:
http://canada.roots.com/CardCasewit...=leatherMenAndWomenWallets&selectedcolor=0100

He really likes it. The only thing is, it's not designed to hold cash, so he folds his bills in half and puts them in the space behind the card slots. But it's very small and it's good quality.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

mind_business said:


> OK, it's time to replace my old, faithful wallet and could use some suggestions for one that will meet my needs.
> 
> - Needs to be able to carry 1 credit card, 1 debit card, health card, driver's license, and 4 bills ... nothing else.


I follow the EDC forums and gear because I like efficient stuff that lasts (those mainstream wallets last me like 1 year) A lot of EDC is about minimalism, while maximizing function and many use a simple money clip for a few cards and bills, or a slim hard case such as http://www.flipsidewallet.com/store_flipside_wallet.html That was a quick search, I'm not sure what the best hard case one lately, but it looks "unique" and designed to only carry a few cards in the front pocket like you asked (back pocket is supposedly bad for spine, and easier to pickpocket etc)

I'm just so used to bifold wallets, and I have to carry a million types of ID and papers so personally I use a Saddleback (garanteed for life, also very popular in EDC world)


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Mode, I'm not sure you will see this (you at one point said you were going to put me on ignore) but I *really* want to know what EDC is. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EDC

doesn't give me a fast answer!


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

What? I think I used to confuse you with T.Gal but even that was a joke

Maybe I'll make a thread on EDC if you're interested. It does somewhat correlate with frugals imo, because being prepared saves you money


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Crap! If it was a joke I didn't get it. 

p.s. please make a thread - I still don't know what it is. (Really hope it's not Eurovision Dance Contest though; I've seen enough of those videos in my lifetime.)


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

This one was reviewed recently on Cool Tools. I can't imagine an uglier looking wallet (though I'm sure they exist), but it looks very practical and I like the RFID blocking feature -- I didn't understand why anyone would want an RFID-blocking wallet until I saw their explanatory note about identity theft.

http://www.kk.org/cooltools/archives/006090.php

My main criterion for a wallet is that it has to be able to hold European-size cash; the wallets designed only for US cash are too small and Euros or British pound notes stick out of the wallet.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Yea the Flipside wallet is also RFID blocking

Think if you can pay with a "tap" NFC payment, someone can also charge you with a light "tap". I think the banks have accepted the risk though and reimburse you


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Here's another front-pocket hard RFID minimalistic wallet for $10 sold in Canada Alumawallet


----------



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

MoneyGal said:


> Since you asked, Etsy's been mentioned a few times here. A quick search on Etsy for "men's wallet" brings up many many options (actually more than 6,000):
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/search/handmade?ref=auto&q=mens+wallet&view_type=gallery
> 
> You can refine your search by city or country, preferred materials (leather? seatbelts?) or, uh, probably other search criteria I can't think of (I just tried "thin" and "slim" and got lots of results). Happy hunting!


OK, you just forced me to spend an hour looking through etsy. I might also have to put you on ignore   Actually there were some nice looking wallets, but none that I'd consider buying. I think I'm looking for something quite a bit different than I've had in the past. A bit of a paradigm shift for my next wallet 



Spudd said:


> I got my husband this one for some occasion a year or two ago:
> http://canada.roots.com/CardCasewit...=leatherMenAndWomenWallets&selectedcolor=0100
> 
> He really likes it. The only thing is, it's not designed to hold cash, so he folds his bills in half and puts them in the space behind the card slots. But it's very small and it's good quality.


This one isn't too bad. Looks fairly slim and minimalistic. But still kinda 'normal'.



mode3sour said:


> I follow the EDC forums and gear because I like efficient stuff that lasts (those mainstream wallets last me like 1 year) A lot of EDC is about minimalism, while maximizing function and many use a simple money clip for a few cards and bills, or a slim hard case such as http://www.flipsidewallet.com/store_flipside_wallet.html That was a quick search, I'm not sure what the best hard case one lately, but it looks "unique" and designed to only carry a few cards in the front pocket like you asked (back pocket is supposedly bad for spine, and easier to pickpocket etc)
> 
> I'm just so used to bifold wallets, and I have to carry a million types of ID and papers so personally I use a Saddleback (garanteed for life, also very popular in EDC world)


OK, now we're getting closer. This one looks a bit too thick, but I like the concept. I think I'm going to google hard-case wallets. Thanks for the tip.

Btw, what's EDC?


----------



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

brad said:


> This one was reviewed recently on Cool Tools. I can't imagine an uglier looking wallet (though I'm sure they exist), but it looks very practical and I like the RFID blocking feature -- I didn't understand why anyone would want an RFID-blocking wallet until I saw their explanatory note about identity theft.
> 
> http://www.kk.org/cooltools/archives/006090.php
> 
> My main criterion for a wallet is that it has to be able to hold European-size cash; the wallets designed only for US cash are too small and Euros or British pound notes stick out of the wallet.


What did they make those things out of ... old fishermans rainjackets? Those are butt-ugly ... which actually is kinda appealing LOL.



mode3sour said:


> Here's another front-pocket hard RFID minimalistic wallet for $10 sold in Canada Alumawallet


It looks a bit too bulky.


----------



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

OK, here's a few awesome wallet ideas that I found. I really like the first one:

http://www.ideacious.com/details2000000051.htm


and then there's this one. Ok it's a bit pricey at $825, but very cool 

http://www.dunhill.com/en-us/shoponline/leather/wallets/biometric-wallet-qgk0169


----------



## Maltese (Apr 22, 2009)

You could take a quick look for wallets at www.theshoppingchannel.com. Soprano makes reasonably priced leather wallets and may have something you like. Just search for wallets and every wallet sold on this website will appear for you to check out.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

mind_business said:


> OK, now we're getting closer. This one looks a bit too thick, but I like the concept. I think I'm going to google hard-case wallets. Thanks for the tip.
> 
> Btw, what's EDC?


I made a thread on EDC. There are EDC forums where people discuss wallets ad nauseum, that's where I'm getting these ideas. I would love to switch to a hard case or minimal money clip but I would need to rotate my cards whereas now my bifold can carry all



mind_business said:


> It looks a bit too bulky.


I posted that one for the $10 frugal factor

How about this? Jimy Wallet or JimyX "for people who hate wallets" The EDC gurus claim it's lighter than Flipslide and has a SD card holder or something

If anything people complain about the bulkyness of the Flipside. Those people end up going back to a slim leather wallet for front pocket carry or a mix of money clip and slim wallet.



















Slim Saddlebacks (100 year warranty)


----------



## Sasquatch (Jan 28, 2012)

Dollar Store Wallets rule for me


----------



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

Aside from the thickness (11/16" thick), the Flipside is very cool. I also like the Jimi Wallet (9/16" thick) concept, but I don't think I'd buy one. Looks a bit too tupperware'ish.

Found another one that is a possibility. Check it out. 15mm thick (almost 19/32") The only problem is that I'd have to limit myself to only 3 plastic cards. Who needs to carry around a health card anyhow, right 

http://www.dosh.com.au/australia/catalog/product/view/id/205/s/whisky/category/13/


----------



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

Dollar stores are great for some things. However there's a few accessories I'm willing to pay a bit of money for something a bit nicer (wallet, pens, watches, etc).


----------



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

mind_business said:


> Found another one that is a possibility. Check it out. 15mm thick (almost 19/32") The only problem is that I'd have to limit myself to only 3 plastic cards. Who needs to carry around a health card anyhow, right
> 
> http://www.dosh.com.au/australia/catalog/product/view/id/205/s/whisky/category/13/


Wow, I didn't look closely enough the first time. These guys also have a few diffferent 6 card versions that's actually thinner (13mm). Check out all 6 styles available. These guys are definitely contenders.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I thought the same of the Jimi wallet. A hard wallet would work but when it's not mainstream it attracts unwanted eyes. If anything I'd get the $12US Saddleback 100-year-grantee as an occasional wallet

If you have a smartphone, just type in the numbers of all those annoying cards and membership numbers you rarely need. I've memorized or typed in my health card numbers (yes, several) My problem is ID cards and RFID or smart cards I have to carry, and being late or wasting gas if I forget them


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

I bought one of these:

http://www.bigskinny.net/

They call them the world's skinniest wallets. I bought a leather one and it's less than half an inch thick with about 8 of my cards stuffed in there.

I've never understood why some people will spend hundreds of dollars on a designer wallet. To me a wallet is just something you stuff in your pocket and forget about.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

slacker said:


> I'm getting a BMF wallet next time.
> 
> NSFW, adult language, it'll ruin your eyes and mind: http://www.bmfwallets.com/


Great clip.

I like the clip listed below that one where they have all the F bombs from that movie - 2 minutes long! Lol.


----------



## Saniokca (Sep 5, 2009)

something tells me I will get slaughtered for suggesting this but I like the brand. This is not the only option by the way.

http://www.ferragamo.com/webapp/wcs...074457345616706838/6148914691233379405/433478


----------



## leoc2 (Dec 28, 2010)

How about Stealth Recycable Tyvek Wallets from the UK?

http://www.myredpacket.co.uk/produc...yvek-wallets/1a5d50bb1ae9bd5cd90a03ec7b634423

Or ... the Rogue front pocket wallet?
http://www.roguewallet.com/

Or ... this array of odd wallets
http://www.oddee.com/item_96616.aspx


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Saniokca said:


> something tells me I will get slaughtered for suggesting this but I like the brand. This is not the only option by the way.
> 
> http://www.ferragamo.com/webapp/wcs...074457345616706838/6148914691233379405/433478


$180?

I wouldn't have any money left to put in my wallet.

I am going to Toronto to check out (and possibly purchase) a Dosh Wallet tomorrow.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

KaeJS said:


> I am going to Toronto to check out (and possibly purchase) a Dosh Wallet tomorrow.


I went to see the dosh wallets.

They look cheap. I was not impressed.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

I got myself one of those $12 Saddleback wallets in the US... I guess the leather needs to stretch, I can't get more than 3 cards in here comfortably, after 3 cards the shape starts getting pretty warped, rectangle opening turns into parallelogram :\


----------

